# York, PA Finds/Projects



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Having returned from last week's York, PA Show, I have a huge list of projects to keep me busy this winter. Among them a #322 Hudson with S.I.T. Seller said it needs rewiring as it does not run. The graphics look great as does everything else about it. Was asking $85, got it from him for $70. I'll probably take off the tender shell and find nothing inside...

Also picked up a bunch of beat-up New Haven passenger coaches to customize as well as a couple of streamliner coach shells and sheet metal chassis. I'm not too good at painting but this will serve as my experimentation.

Found a #21234 Chesapeake and Ohio GP7 w/long steps in really decent shape for $175 at a hobby shop open house near York. The owner says it was just serviced and runs well. I'll find out soon enough. Other than determining if it runs or not, the paint is very good. Only some mssing/chipped on the yellow handrails which I understand is normal for these.

This is all on top of the other projects still that are still waiting. I have dozens of empty rolling stock shells waiting for trucks, mostly hopper cars, to be riveted on. There's no doubt I'll have plenty to do when the heavy snow hits.

Anybody else make it to York and pick up some winter projects?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't forget to save some time for shoveling snow and chopping firewood.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I went to York, but didn't get any winter projects. However, I have more than enough to keep me going anyway, and nothing really called my name at a price that I wanted to pay.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Folks were digging out of snow in Minnesota this morning. Glad it's not that cold here!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Put a gas fireplace in when built house, no need to chop wood anymore. And have a big snowblower to handle the snow.


----------

